# Help i'm being double taxed and I don't know what to do!



## Manc-lass (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello everyone

I'm a British citizen living in Canada, my problem is this; in 2010 I lived and worked in the UK from January to April i was taxed via PAYE, then I moved to Canada for 6 months where I also paid tax, I returned to the UK and started working again and paying tax again. 

I filed my tax return from the UK for 2010 in early 2011 from the UK, I didn't know what I was doing but did the best I could, I posted it off, and didn't hear anything until November 2011 and was shocked to find the CRA have decided I owe them over $1500 for 2010. I've tried to call them but get no where with them. 

I don't understand how they can tax me on money I earned in the UK that I have already paid tax on? has anyone been in this situation before or does anyone know what I can do? I don't want to pay them as I don't feel its fair. And now i'm worried about my 2011 tax return, I was in the UK for just under 5 months and then I returned to Canada, again i've paid tax in both countries and i'm still in Canada, but I'm sorely tempted not to file my 2011 taxes as I honestly can't afford for them to put me in more debt with money I don't owe them. 

Many thanks in advance for any help or advice anyone can give me, I'm honestly pulling my hair out about it. 

Naomi


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't know much about Canadian or UK taxation, other than the fact that there are tax treaties between those two countries meant to avoid double taxation.

One key factor is usually the determination of where you are "tax resident." I have heard tell that if you leave the UK for another country, you are supposed to file some sort of declaration to the UK tax authorities so that you can be considered "non-resident" for tax purposes for the time that you're away. 

I suppose that the terms and conditions of your visa for Canada would determine your tax status there.

Hopefully we can flag down someone here with some experience of the tax systems both places and how they interact.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Manc-lass (Feb 12, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Unfortunately I don't know much about Canadian or UK taxation, other than the fact that there are tax treaties between those two countries meant to avoid double taxation.
> 
> One key factor is usually the determination of where you are "tax resident." I have heard tell that if you leave the UK for another country, you are supposed to file some sort of declaration to the UK tax authorities so that you can be considered "non-resident" for tax purposes for the time that you're away.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev

Thanks for your advice, I read the treaty but it doesn't make any sense, well to me anyway. The CRA are less than useless at giving advice, so i'll try the HR block and see what they say. I'm not paying the CRA, the whole thing is so unfair. Thats what you get for being honest hey. 

Do you know if there are any repercussions if you don't file a return? I really don't want to file for 2011 as I know they'll do the same thing. 

Thanks so much

Naomi


----------

